# Top 100 List 2012



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

My local radio station is currently playing its listener-voted top 100 list for the end of the year. This is an annual event where listener votes are solicited for two weeks and one can vote for up to 10 ranked pieces. The station plays the pieces in a countdown during the week between Christmas and NYE. Every night I will post what has been played during the day because I know how much this forum enjoys lists. 

My city is a medium-sized Midwestern USA metropolitan area of 842,000. We have both a professional (ROPA) symphony and an opera company, with several other professional orchestras within an hour's drive, and another very fine amateur orchestra in town. Our 24-hour classical radio station is not NPR or university funded; it is listener-supported and non-commercial, and does much of its own programming.

100. Pavane Op50 - Faure
99. "Ave Maria" D839 - Schubert
98. Harp Concerto Op4 No5 in B flat - Handel
97. Zigeunerweisen Op20 - Sarasate
96. L'Arlesienne - Bizet
95. Horn Concerto No 3 in E flat K447 - Mozart
94. Violin Partita BWV1004 in D minor - J.S. Bach
93. Mass in B minor - J.S. Bach
92. Johnny Appleseed Suite - O'Connor
91. Symphony No 1 "The Lord of the Rings" - Meij
90. On the Beautiful, Blue Danube Op314 - J. Strauss Jr.
89. Candide - Bernstein
88. Piano Quintet D667 in A "The Trout" - Schubert
87. Porgy and Bess - Gershwin
86. Cello Concerto in E minor Op85 - Elgar
85. Carmen - Bizet
84. Symphony No 3 in E flat Op55 "Eroica" - Beethoven
83. The Marriage of Figaro - Mozart
82. Grand Canyon Suite - Grofe
81. Rodeo - Copland
80. String Quartet No 12 in F Op96 "American" - Dvorak


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> 100. Pavane Op50 - Faure
> 99. "Ave Maria" D839 - Schubert
> 98. Harp Concerto Op4 No5 in B flat - Handel
> *97. Zigeunerweisen Op20 - Sarasate*
> ...


What......?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Too varied to take seriously.

If there was some lists like top 100 renaissance music, to 100 baroque music, top 100 classical music, top 100 romantic music ~ ... ~ top 100 jazz music etc. eh should be much much better.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Arsakes said:


> Too varied to take seriously.
> 
> If there was some lists like top 100 renaissance music, to 100 baroque music, top 100 classical music, top 100 romantic music ~ ... ~ top 100 jazz music etc. eh should be much much better.


It's always like that. If you do top 100 jazz, someone will say you can't take it seriously because you can't combine Dixieland, big band, bop, free jazz, fusion jazz, cool jazz all into a single list. If you do top 100 Baroque, someone will say you can't put together Baroque opera, Baroque sacred music, Baroque trio sonatas, Baroque madrigals, Baroque works for keyboard or organ all on a single list. And if you did top Baroque operas, someone would say you can't put together French Baroque and Italian Baroque and Spanish Baroque and New World Baroque and English Baroque operas all on a single list.

So at some point we've got to let people do their thing. It's just for fun anyway.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A forecast, offered with good odds: #1 will be either Beethoven's 9th or the Four Seasons. It always is.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Australia's ABC Classic FM does a whole range (piano, chamber, symphony, concerto, opera, 20th Century, Mozart, French music etc.)


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Good list - nice and varied. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the results


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Lists like these are cool, because although they don't show a whole national opinion, it shows local opinions on music. In my area this list is done at Thanksgiving, and it's always lots of fun. I voted in it one year. Russians seem to be very popular in my area, there would quite a few even in the top 30. Then there would be usually 5 or 6 Beethoven works in the top 10, with Saint-Saens Organ Symphony, Dvorak 9, and Rach PC 2 in there as given. I believe one year that Pachelbel's canon got first, if not second place.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow. That list reminds me of why I never listen to radio lol. 

It's not a bad list, but I'm not big into lists. I do like idiosyncratic taste....

Porgy and Bess is up there ....not far behind Dvorak's American quartet


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your interest. 

79. Bolero - Ravel
78. William Tell Overture - Rossini
77. German Requiem Op45 - Brahms
76. "Jesu, Joy of Mans Desiring" - J.S. Bach
75. Pines of Rome - Respighi
74. Symphonic Poem No 3 "Les Preludes" - Liszt
73. Piano Concerto No 1 in E minor Op11 - Chopin
72. Piano Concerto No 3 in D minor Op30 - Rachmaninov
71. Concierto de Aranjuez - Rodrigo
70. Die Walkuere: Ride of the Valkyries - Wagner
69. Capriccio Espagnol Op34 - Rimsky-Korsakov
68. Symphony No 4 in F minor Op36 - Tchaikovsky
63. Piano Concerto No 2 in B flat Op83 - Brahms
62. Symphony No 4 in C minor Op12 - Taneyev
61. Hungarian Rhapsody No 2 - Lizst

Nothing I voted for has shown up yet. Either my tastes are pedestrian or unique.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder what hamsters would do if there were no cages. Would they still look around for those little wheels so they could run in them?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Nothing I voted for has shown up yet. Either my tastes are pedestrian or unique.


What did you vote for?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't keep my vote, but I think I would recognize them if they make the list. Keeping in mind that I voted for favorites instead of best, I know my top pick was "The Ash Grove," a folk song arr. by Britten, which I have been singing since I was a small child. It entered my life again this year in a poignant way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> Thank you everyone for your interest.
> 
> 79. Bolero - Ravel
> 78. William Tell Overture - Rossini
> ...


What happened to #67 through #64 ?


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Bach's Mass in B minor on 93th position ?  I am almost crying for this !


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

The sounds of Bach's Mass in B minor are the same, the effects Bach's Mass in B minor has on you when you listen to it are the same, whether it appears on some list somewhere as number 93 or as number 1. Its position on lists has nothing to do with anything except some strange compulsion by certain humans to contribute to popularity contests.

Wherever this compulsion comes from, I am certain that it has nothing to do with music or listening to music or even with thinking about music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

some guy said:


> The sounds of Bach's Mass in B minor are the same, the effects Bach's Mass in B minor has on you when you listen to it are the same, whether it appears on some list somewhere as number 93 or as number 1. Its position on lists has nothing to do with anything except some strange compulsion by certain humans to contribute to popularity contests.
> 
> Wherever this compulsion comes from, I am certain that it has nothing to do with music or listening to music or even with thinking about music.


So what? Perhaps it might have something to do with the fact that polls/lists can actually be fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

One, this is a classical music discussion forum. Skiing is fun, but it has little or nothing to do with discussing classical music. Playing H O R S E is fun, but it has little or nothing to do with discussing classical music. Going to the beach on a warm day is fun, but it has little or nothing to do with discussing classical music.

The funness or not of making polls and lists has nothing to do with discussing classical music.

Two, here is the remark that my remark was prompted by: "I am almost crying...." Fun? You must have a very strange idea of "fun."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Erm...ok - I guess that's me told then. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Eroica #84, Trout #88. The horror, the horror, the horror.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Ah, come on Vaneyes! It's fun!!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

BPS said:


> What happened to #67 through #64 ?


I was drinking last night...well, really I have no excuse for not checking my work.
Here is the full list of 60s.

69. Capriccio Espagnol Op34 - Rimsky Korsakov
68. Symphony No 4 in F minor Op36 - Tchaikovsky
67. Symphony No 4 in A Op90 "Italian" - Mendelssohn
66. Symphony No 2 Op30 "Romantic" - Hanson
65. Romeo and Juliet - Prokofiev
64. Symphony No 9 in D - Mahler
63. Piano Concerto No 2 in B flat Op83 - Brahms
62. Symphony No 4 in C minor Op12 - Taneyev
61. Hungarian Rhapsody No 2

Today's playlist:
60. Peer Gynt Suites - Grieg
59. Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun - Debussy
58. West Side Story Symphonic Dances - Bernstein
57. Requiem K626 - Mozart
56. Enigma Variations Op36 - Elgar
55. Orchestra Suite No 3 in D BWV1068 - J.S. Bach
54. Finlandia Op26 - Sibelius
53. Symphony No 41 in C K551 "Jupiter" - Mozart
52. Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini Op43 - Rachmaninov
51. Requiem - Verdi
50. String Quartet No 2 in D - Borodin
49. Turandot - Puccini
48. Night on Bald Mountain - Mussorgsky
47. Suite Bergamasque - Debussy
46. Piano Sonata No 14 in C sharp minor Op27 No2 "Moonlight" - Beethoven
45. Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - Vaughan Williams
44. Fanfare for the Common Man - Copland
43. Lark Ascending - Vaughan Williams
42. Spartacus - Khachaturian
41. Cello Concerto in B minor Op104 - Dvorak
40. Serenade K525 in G "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - Mozart
39. Violin Concerto in D Op35 - Tchaikovsky



> Perhaps it might have something to do with the fact that polls/lists can actually be fun.


There are pieces on the list that I'm not sure I've heard. If someone else likes them, it's worth my time to check them out.
As far as horror, it's interesting to note that in the past 5 years this poll has been taken, no piece by Papa Haydn has qualified.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

#64 M9. Still fun.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Currently playing the first piece I know I voted for "Messiah" @ #34.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

38.Clarinet Concerto in A K622 - Mozart
37.Canon in D - Pachelbel
36.Overture in E flat "1812" - Tchaikovsky
35.Symphony No 8 in B minor D759 "Unfinished" - Schubert
34.Messiah - Handel

Short day today because of other programming.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

33. Violin Concerto in D Op61 - Beethoven
32. Rhapsody in Blue - Gershwin
31. Violin Concerto in E minor Op64 - Mendelssohn
30. Scheherazade Op35 - Rimsky-Korsakov
29. Symphony No 7 in A Op92 - Beethoven
28. Symphony No 3 in C minor Op78 "Organ" - Saint-Saens
27. Carmina Burana - Orff
26. Piano Concerto in A minor Op16 - Grieg
25. Symphony No 6 in F Op68 "Pastoral" - Beethoven
24. Violin Concerto in D Op77 - Brahms
23. The Firebird - Stravinsky
22. Symphony No 40 in G minor K550 - Mozart
21. Symphony No 5 in E minor Op64 - Tchaikovsky
20. Swan Lake - Tchaikovsky
19. Symphony No 2 in C minor "Resurrection" - Mahler (I voted for this one )
18. Pictures at an Exhibition - Mussorgsky


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> 33. Violin Concerto in D Op61 - Beethoven
> 32. Rhapsody in Blue - Gershwin
> 31. Violin Concerto in E minor Op64 - Mendelssohn
> 30. Scheherazade Op35 - Rimsky-Korsakov
> ...


Mahler 2 at 19th place? Not bad. That would _never_ happen in my country!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

17. Thais: Meditation - Massenet
16. Piano Concerto No 21 in C K467 - Mozart
15. Piano Concerto No 1 in B flat minor Op23 - Tchaikovsky
14. Water Music: Suite No 1 in F HWV348 - Handel
13. Four Seasons - Vivaldi
12. Ma Vlast: No2 The Moldau - Smetana
11. Nutcracker - Tchaikovsky
10. Rite of Spring - Stravinsky
9. Planets Op32 - Holst
8. Brandenburg Concertos - J.S. Bach
7. Piano Concerto No 5 in E flat Op73 "Emperor" - Beethoven
6. Appalachian Spring - Copland
5. Symphony No 5 in C minor Op67 - Beethoven
4. Adagio for Strings Op11 No2 - Barber
3. Symphony No 9 in E minor Op95 "From the New World" - Dvorak
2. Piano Concerto No 2 in C minor Op18 - Rachmaninov
1. Symphony No 9 in D minor Op125 "Choral" - Beethoven

I just found out yesterday that our orchestra and chorus have programmed B-9 for Spring 2014.
I finished with two pieces for which I voted on the list. How would you have done?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> 17. Thais: Meditation - Massenet
> 16. Piano Concerto No 21 in C K467 - Mozart
> 15. Piano Concerto No 1 in B flat minor Op23 - Tchaikovsky
> 14. Water Music: Suite No 1 in F HWV348 - Handel
> ...


All of the planets and all of the Brandenburgs....but only excerpts of Ma Vlást and Vivaldi's op. 8??????? What is this????


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My list would be different as I'm sure would many other TCer's lists, but overall it's 100+ works of wonderful music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Not a bad top 3! 

Thanks for posting the list.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Our 'Classic FM' station In the UK has a poll like this. I think Rach 2 came out on top last year. Of course, it is a poll of people's likes rather than the greatness of the music. I am a great fan of Rach 2 but no-one in their right mind would say it is the greatest piece of music ever written. And to say Carmina Burana comes before Bach Mass in B minor in greatness is even greater absurdity. These polls are a means used by radio stations to keep people interested.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it would be foolish for the music director of a radio station or ensemble to ignore these listener vote lists and, besides being fun, I'm sure that's one reason these lists proliferate. Keeping in mind one of their missions is to educate, I think our station does a nice job of blending old and new, "name" composers vs unfamiliar, and certainly with giving a little background along with each piece broadcast. I think it is gratifying to them to see some contemporary composers such as Mark O'Connor and Johan de Meij (a CONCERT BAND piece!) chosen by voters as well as Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, etc.
As Composers' Datebook says, "All music was once new..."


----------

